# Primer Potion Dupe



## SkylarV217 (May 19, 2008)

So in the Primer Potion Rocks thread I read that Monistat anti chaffing cream has the same ingredients as the primer potion. I checked it out in the store and there is a ton of it in the tube for a cheap price compared to the PP... SO I wanted to see if you gals have tried it and how well it worked for you ?


----------



## MACATTAK (May 19, 2008)

Do you mean Smashbox Photo Finish?  If so, it works great.  Has the same texture etc as the Photo Finish.  You only need a little bit.  Oh and just in case..this is a primer for your foundation, not an eyeshadow primer.


----------



## SkylarV217 (May 19, 2008)

Nope , It's the Urban Decay Primer Potion .... 

The Monistat " Chafing Relief Powder Gel "  Has the same ingredients as Urban Decay Primer Potion .... I  know some people use it as an Eyeshadow and a Foundation Primer. I'm asking those people for their experiences =)


----------



## MACATTAK (May 20, 2008)

Hmm..never heard of using it on eyes.  That would be great to find a product that you can use for both though.


----------



## SkylarV217 (May 20, 2008)

check out the urban decay primer potion rocks thread... there are a couple of mentions of it but ... you have to sift through them to find it ... So i thought I'd ask about it specifically in another thread


----------



## Stephie Baby (May 20, 2008)

Its not the same thing. These are directly off the UD site and drugstore.com.... What is in the Smashbox primer?

Has anyone tried the Monistat on the eyes??

Urban Decay has:

*Ingredients:*
Isododecane, Talc, Cyclopentasiloxane, Disteardimonium Hectorite, Trihydroxystearin, Triethylhexanoin, Isopropyl Lanolate, Sorbitan Sesquioleate, VP/Eicosene Copolymer, Dimethicone, PEG-40 Stearate, Propylene Carbonate, Phenoxyethanol, Cera Alba (Beeswax), Trimethylsiloxysilicate, Propylparaben, Methylparaben, Ethylparaben, Butylparaben, Methicone, Isobutylparaben

*May Contain:*
Mica, CI 77891 (Titanium Dioxide), CI 77491, CI 77492, CI 77499 (Iron Oxides), CI 77163 (Bismuth Oxychloride)




*Monistat Soothing Care Chafing Relief Powder-Gel*

 Active Ingredients:
Dimethicone (1.2%).
Inactive Ingredients:
Cyclopentasiloxane, Dimethicone/ Vinyl Dimethicone Crosspolymer, Silica, Tocopheryl Acetate, Trisiloxane.


----------



## Lizzie (May 20, 2008)

Stephie Baby, Dimethicone is the active ingredient in Photo Finish as well, which is why Chafing Gel is a good alternative.  

As for a Primer Potion Dupe, Loreal has a product that is highly comparable and is a lot cheaper.  There's a thread about that product already, so you can search for it.  

I use chafing gel as a foundation primer and it works great.  I also put it on my eyes, but it doesn't do anything for me as far as my eye make up.  I use UDPP as my eye base.

HTH!


----------



## COBI (May 20, 2008)

My understanding is the monistat as a replacement for foundation primer.  I do use it.  It works differently (better and worse) depending on the foundation I use.

It is NOTHING like the UDPP for eyes.  Although it seems pricey, for $16, the UDPP lasts forever.  I believe some of the ladies here have been using the same UDPP daily for close to a year.  It is not something you'll be buying every month, and if you need to, it means you are using WAY too much.


----------



## SkylarV217 (May 20, 2008)

well I'm glad I ask you ladies.... I love it here, I could ask almost anything and somebody would know the answer =) ...

-I have Primer Potion and In the process of swapping for a back up 
-I have one of the Loreal Hip Eyeshadow extenders... Its discontinued so i scored it on ebay 
- Last night at the store I bought a tube of the Monistat cream ... I figured if nothing else , it would comein handy this summer with shorts and dresses
;-)


----------



## Lizzie (May 20, 2008)

The loreal eyeshadow extender is discontinued?  That kinda sucks!  I put off in getting it because I still have a lot of UDPP left. Oh well.

Do you know if they discontinued it to improve the formula or if they're just taking it away?  TIA!


----------



## SkylarV217 (May 20, 2008)

I don't know if its gone for good or what , I just know I heard about it here first and when I looked I couldn't find it anywhere then after looking in to it, I found out it was discontinued.


----------



## Stephie Baby (May 20, 2008)

Didn't L'oreal release that de-crease stuff to replace the eyeshadow extender??


----------



## Love Always Ivy (May 21, 2008)

the only thing i found remotely in the same ball park as UDPP is the Two-Faced Shadow Insurance ... i just swatched a bunch of my nars shadows on my arm and washed with soap and water and the swatches are still hella vibrant on my arm with Shadow Insurance.


----------



## Lizzie (May 21, 2008)

Ohhhh in my head eyeshadow extender and decrease were the same thing.

They totally had the "decrease" thing when I went to the store today.  I haven't used it yet though...


----------



## SkylarV217 (May 22, 2008)

I've never seen the decrease thing , and I've checked out EVERY Hip display in 3 towns looking for the extender .... What does it look like and was it supposed to replace the extender ?


----------



## Obreathemykiss (May 22, 2008)

Some of the ladies were talking about decrease here:

http://specktra.net/f267/eye-shadow-...cheaper-97671/


----------



## SkylarV217 (May 22, 2008)

Update - I tried the monostat stuff on my eyes and it held the eyeshadow all day ... Not as long as the PP... But for me it'll be great for everyday use =)


----------



## Briar (May 25, 2008)

I use the Soothing Care chafing relief gel (by Monistat) as a foundation primer, not an eyeshadow primer.  They do not have the same ingredients.  The Soothing Care has silicone in it which provides a smooth base for foundations to keep them from sinking into fine lines, etc.  The best replacement I've found for the Urban Decay Primer Potion is the Too Faced Shadow Insurance.  Though the price is about the same the Too Faced product has much more senisble packaging so you aren't losing product.  I did try the L'Oreal De-Crease stuff but didn't care for it much.


----------



## Cyanide.Candy (Jun 9, 2008)

Yeah, that's what I was thinking, I've often heard of monistat being used as a dupe for Smashbox's Photo finish, couldn't imagine using it as an eyeshadow base though..


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jun 9, 2008)

I saw loreal hips eyecolor extender this month at Ulta. I don't think its discontinued.   
As for the other loreal extender...don't waste your money, it works for only 2 hours.


----------



## pratbc (Jun 9, 2008)

Like other posters have mentioned, the Monistat Anti-Chafing gel is primarily used as a foundation primer.  I switch up between the Monistat and the MAC Prep+Prime Face. I have never heard anyone mention using this product as an e/s primer.
I do use UDPP- its ok but I still have to use either a paint, paintpot or shadestick over it to take my extremely oily lids.  Another UDPP dupe that I do have and it actually works the same if not better as UDPP is the Lumene eyeshadow base.  It is a brand sold at CVS.  Some people with extremely oily lids actually prefer it to the UDPP.
HTH!


----------



## chickenkebob (Jun 14, 2008)

I've used Monistat Anti-Chaffing Gel as my foundation primer, it does its job like Smashbox photofinish but I stopped using it because I don't like that super matte look. or maybe I just put to much...it just made my face look opaque. I've tried it as a eyeshadow primer before both on my hands and on my eyes. and let me tell you...

on your hands, you'll see that it really enhances the colors of the shadows *BUT *when you put it on your eyelids, the colors easily come off, creases. trust me. I was only out for about 2 hours and just w/in an hour, my friend was like, "did you just go down to the bathroom to wash your face?" and I was like "no, why?" apparently my eyeshadows just randomly came off. O__O weird. so no, I wouldn't recommend it. just stick w/ the UDPP. it's really some good stuff. I know the packaging sucks but if you open it up and put it in some sample jars. it works. you really do get a lot of product. I have the full sized one and the mini from the deluxe palette. AND let me tell you. I still have 50% left after using it for 3months. I heard too faced eyeshadow insurance works well too.


----------



## thespry (Jan 5, 2009)

Does anyone know if the Monistat cream is actually safe to use on the face? I was told that it is more likely to clog pores than face primers based on the additional ingredients. I'd definitely love to use something this inexpensive if it's as great as it sounds!


----------

